# New to sheep! Got 3 lambs today!



## sandrachx (May 28, 2009)

we went to an auction today and bought 3 lambs - all boys.  not sure what kind they are, but they have black faces and a green stripe on their back.  i know, it's not part of their genetics to have a green stripe but other than that, we're going in blind.  we were given a 4" binder from our neighbor with all things sheep, so time to study!

glad there is a forum for questions...


----------



## Griffin's Ark (May 28, 2009)

I know this is obvious, but ya need some ewes now!  And everyone knows you don't post about new lambs or goats without picture!


Good luck with your sheep.  trade one for a ewe and send one to freezer camp and you get to eat good and start a flock!

Chris


----------



## sunnygoats (May 28, 2009)

If they have black faces they could be Suffolk. Can you post pictures? 
You should get them wethered as soon as possible! We used to have 16 -18 ewes and would breed them every spring for a lamb crop. Intact rams can be very dangerous!!! 
If the ram we were using was not used to human contact (if he was raised on pasture and not handled too much) he was hard to catch and stayed as far away from us as he could. But if he felt cornered he would try to ram us.
If the ram was raised with close human contact he lost all natural fear of people and was VERY dangerous. I've had a few that I couldn't go into the paddock without something to protect myself in case he decided to charge me from the other side of the field.
Please have them castrated!!! If you do they can make nice pets.

ETA: OR you can take Chris's advice and get some ewes (I have a couple for sale!!!).


----------



## sandrachx (Jun 2, 2009)

we got the lambs as feeder lambs because we don't want to over winter livestock here in mid-michigan.  i'd love some ewes (and pregnant ones, especially!), but we don't really have the facilities for overwintering; just a shelter for them from the sun and a small pen area inside a larger pen area.

two of the boys have been fixed - the third one looks like it didn't take so we are having a friend who also owns lambs stop by and "do the deed" for us.

sorry about no pics - our camera broke a couple of weeks ago and we really are lost since we like to document everything we do in getting our little hobby farm up and running.

anyone know about coughing? one of our lambs was coughing when we brought him home and he's coughing harder.  we're going to call the traveling livestock vet and see if he/she can do a drive-by.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 3, 2009)

Pump them full of Tetracycline and worm them.  When we bring an animal home from the sale barn they don't leave the livestock carrier until they get antibiotics and a worming.

Chris


----------

